# Iris the Whippet mothering the Spoo puppies!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are some photos of Iris, our Whippet, looking after Holly's 2008 litter of ten. She made her way into them when they were two weeks old, and within 36 hours, she was lactating and had enough milk to sustain them. This was the sweetest thing I had ever seen and Holly was delighted to have the help!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! That is totally cool!! I'm blown away with how nature works sometimes!! It's pretty remarkable isn't it?! I can't believe she started lactacting, I've heard of this but never seen it, thanks so much for sharing... that's so neat!!! These pictures are giving me a puppy ache.... I think I need to go visit some puppies to get that feeling out of my system!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is amazing! How precious is this?! Honestly I didn't realize this can happen.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful? Iris had had a litter before, but her puppies were a year and a half old by the time Holly had her babies. It just made me weep, it was so precious! When Holly had the last litter, there were only five for Holly to look after, so Iris played with them and loved them up, but did not lactate this time. I guess she felt Holly didn't need help with so few.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I was in love with whippets before, but now I REALLY LOOOOOOVEEE whippets!!! What a gorgeous, sweet heart Iris is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you ever want one Locket, I can put you in touch with the premier breeder of Whippets here in Canada. You will never regret it if you get one!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Whippets are the best (ok... next to Poodles :biggrin. Robin has been the best and sweetest dog. Where did Iris come from? Robin is from Doug and Mary Beth Arthur and Gail and Dean Wegner in Wisconsin.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Iris and her predecesor Asia both came from Lorricbrook Whippets here in Ontario. Max Magder, an international all breed judge was the founder, and Jenny McCartney was handed the reins a few years ago after years of being involved with Max's Whippets and being mentored by him. She has a couple of Chelsea Whippets (Chelsea Ghiardelli is hers) and I believe her girl Tilly was the #1 Whippet in Canada last year.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Adorable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, how sweet and touching is that?? What a wonderful dog Iris is--and Holly too, for letting her help out. Thanks for sharing that, it brightened my dreary Sunday morning.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you so very much for sharing those photos, Arreau! If we as people could only be so kind, loving and helpful to others. What a testiment that is to your dogs! Truly amazing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> Wow, how sweet and touching is that?? What a wonderful dog Iris is--and Holly too, for letting her help out. Thanks for sharing that, it brightened my dreary Sunday morning.


I am happy you enjoyed them and that they made your day a little brighter!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Alicia said:


> Thank you so very much for sharing those photos, Arreau! If we as people could only be so kind, loving and helpful to others. What a testiment that is to your dogs! Truly amazing!


Our dogs are all crazy about one another and all other dogs and people. I have often said it is no coincidence that DOG is GOD spelled backwards. I think our maker would be VERY happy if we acted more like them sometimes!!! Total acceptance of others differences and unconditional love!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Those pictures just warmed my heart, thank you for sharing.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Our dogs are all crazy about one another and all other dogs and people. I have often said it is no coincidence that DOG is GOD spelled backwards. I think our maker would be VERY happy if we acted more like them sometimes!!! Total acceptance of others differences and unconditional love!



totally true!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlelover...thank you. They warm mine too and can still make me cry and I was here watching the whole thing. I just couldn't get over the tenderness of Iris' heart and Holly's complete acceptance of what was happening. 

Heather....this human race needs a lot of work, doesn't it??? The canines seem to have it all figured out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How wonderful!! I love it when another animal will step in and help with the whelping. I raised siamese cats for a while many years ago. I'll never forget the father getting into the box and caring for the kittens while mom took a break. I had never seen anything like that before then. Of course, it was a disappointment for the kittens when they went to feed!! LOL
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Such sweet pictures. I still think that is where Betty Jo and Jenny get their speed from. All that whippet milk.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful Spoospirit. The boys here are curious, and like to stick their heads over the side of the box to make sure everything is okay, but they don't care to get in while they are young. Wiz however LOVED playing with them once they reached the six week mark. He would tippy toe around, loving their energy and exuberance. He would tear around the deck and dog run for an hour with them, then the little ones would conk out and you wouldn't hear a peep out of them for HOURS!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_love it!! 
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is so sweet! Your whippet girl is beautiful and amazing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Such sweet pictures. I still think that is where Betty Jo and Jenny get their speed from. All that whippet milk.


Thanks trillium!! I have always wondered the same thing because they are speedy monkeys, that's for sure!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> That is so sweet! Your whippet girl is beautiful and amazing.


She is the sweetest natured soul, especially for an alpha. She is a gentle alpha, not aggressive or mean about it. The Whippets could get jobs as Walmart greeters, because when someone comes here, they are sooooo happy to see everyone, and just take sheer delight in company, canine or human.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is the sweetest natured soul, especially for an alpha. She is a gentle alpha, not aggressive or mean about it. The Whippets could get jobs as Walmart greeters, because when someone comes here, they are sooooo happy to see everyone, and just take sheer delight in company, canine or human.


Too funny  they would have to be HIGH PAID greeters!! Those walmart greeters in my area are something else!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How absolutely precious! Obviously strong motherly instincts. Those pics are sooo great, I'm glad you shared them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here too. They started off great, now they kind of fling the cart at you and look at you like you are a major disturbance in their exciting life! The dogs would be awesome. At least they`d make people feel like they were genuinely happy to see them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> How absolutely precious! Obviously strong motherly instincts. Those pics are sooo great, I'm glad you shared them!


Absolutely my pleasure! I just thought they were way too adorable not to pass on and let others enjoy too.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How precious! Now that's what I call lending a helping hand. She went above and beyond being a good aunt.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww they are so cute !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Aww they are so cute !


Thanks Roxy!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Walmart greeter - now there's a career opportunity I hadn't thought of for little Teddy, but he would be great at it.

Oh Ted-dy, are you ready to go to work to support your mama so she can stay home and bake doggie biscuits for you all day??


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

How sweet, what a good Auntie, thanks for sharing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> Walmart greeter - now there's a career opportunity I hadn't thought of for little Teddy, but he would be great at it.
> 
> Oh Ted-dy, are you ready to go to work to support your mama so she can stay home and bake doggie biscuits for you all day??


Isn't it great to think they might be able to pay for their own dog food at least Marian??? If Teddy gets hired, let me know what you put on his job application and I will see if I can get these guys out to earn their way too!!

Gingersnap...she really is a wonderful Aunty. Thank you!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, dog food and clothes! This dog has nicer sweaters than I do. LOL


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

These are adorable! What an awesome story!

We had a couple of miniature horse mares that would get milk when other mares foaled. They were the BEST mothers! I love to watch animals give each other a helping hand like this. It's just so touching!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Our dogs are all crazy about one another and all other dogs and people. I have often said it is no coincidence that DOG is GOD spelled backwards. I think our maker would be VERY happy if we acted more like them sometimes!!! Total acceptance of others differences and unconditional love!


AMEN and AMEN Arreau..................couln't have said it better myself!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just look at my guys sometimes, and am so very thankful that we have been given the opportunity to know what love in one of its purest forms is all about. They look into our eyes like the entire world revolves around us, and it truly fills a persons heart!! My father was a musician who travelled a lot when we were kids, and he was an alcoholic, and I used to be bitter about him. But now, with the way the dogs fill my life (and being mature enough to actually feel it), I dont even feel like I missed anything because of him, because my life is full as it is. They have helped me forgive a lot of what we went through because of him, which in turn helps every other relationship. They are truly a gift!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my, what a BEAUTIFUL story !!!!! Thanks for sharing it as well as the photos : ))) -just what I needed on this rainy day : ))) !!!!!

Puppies are just precious and gorgeous too : )))) !!! I find the face of "navy ribbon" just irresistible LOL


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

OOOOH my goodness Arreau those pictures are just precious! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Navy ribbon is Jenny, one of the two girls I co-own with Trillium!!! Thank you for noticing her Wishpoo. And you are so very welcome. I am glad my furkids and some of their stories have helped make you happy on a dreary day!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladybug said:


> These are adorable! What an awesome story!
> 
> We had a couple of miniature horse mares that would get milk when other mares foaled. They were the BEST mothers! I love to watch animals give each other a helping hand like this. It's just so touching!


Holly would have coped, but she would not have had the freedom Iris gave her. If Holly wanted to come and hang out with us, she knew her babies would be in good paws.

Nature is an amazing thing. Some females, regardless of the species, are just natural, wonderful Moms.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh my heck that's the cutest sweetest thing I ever did see. What a muddle of puppies! Cute cute cute


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aren't they cute with their little jet black noses and dark eyes? I can hardly wait for my next litter. Heather was saying earlier on she had puppy ache...ME TOO!! I get looking at the photos and just yearn for another litter. They are the joy of my heart!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> How precious! Now that's what I call lending a helping hand. She went above and beyond being a good aunt.


Yes indeed. She gave of herself and helped those little ones thrive.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

That's so sweet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> OOOOH my goodness Arreau those pictures are just precious! Thanks so much for sharing!


You are very welcome Mister!!


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Priceless


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazing! And those pups are too die for-I want one now


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Animallvr- thank you!!

Kalamama: You could have one. We will be having babies in August (Holly and Dugan) thern again next winter (Jenny and Flynn).


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Navy ribbon is Jenny, one of the two girls I co-own with Trillium!!! Thank you for noticing her Wishpoo. And you are so very welcome. I am glad my furkids and some of their stories have helped make you happy on a dreary day!


 I feel proud that I chose the "pick of the litter" LOL 

I went to see Jenny's album in Trillum's profile - she is really pretty as adult too : )) ! 

Whom will you use as a Stud this time around (if it is not a secret ; ) ???


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our August litter was going to be sired by Flynn, but he will be just shy of being two when Holly will be ready to be bred,so we will be using Dugan again because of the amazing quality of the babes they have had together. Next winter, we will be breeding Jenny to Flynn, providing everyone's testing is good. Flynn has had all of his except his final hip xray, but Jenny's will be beginning in the summer. Her hips will be done in Sept/Oct. I don't anticipate any problems and look forward to seeing what their little ones look like. It is all very exciting.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*I remember*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Absolutely my pleasure! I just thought they were way too adorable not to pass on and let others enjoy too.


Ahhh yes,I remember them.I thought they were adorable the first time I saw them and they still are! They are just the sweetest photos.I cant wait to see how my girls will be when there are babies here.Glad you shared them,Iris is the
sweetest dog!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Moxie said:


> Ahhh yes,I remember them.I thought they were adorable the first time I saw them and they still are! They are just the sweetest photos.I cant wait to see how my girls will be when there are babies here.Glad you shared them,Iris is the
> sweetest dog!


There is another thread here, and I put photos of Iris's kids on there. I thinkb this is when we first began talking. The thread is in pictures and called "Funniest photos" and I posted some cute ones of the Spoos in one post, and the Whippet babies in another. ENJOY!!


----------

